# So what is your Astrology & Chinese Zodiac Sign......



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2009)

This kinda got started elsewhere, but it made me curious.

I'm a Sagittarius & a Rooster......

You????????????????????????


----------



## Deda (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm an Aries and a Tiger.


----------



## Healinya (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll try to keep this short lol... (emphasis on the try) I am a Leo by sun (although it's in the 12th house - not a very leolike house) I am a Virgo by the rising sign of the horizon (which is why when I am stressed out I get a little ocd). And by the moon, I am a Pisces..  i have a lot of planets in the 12th house (which is the house of Pisces)... so... by birth I am a Leo, but my personality is all Pisces (well... a Pisces who likes to shop and spoil the people I love.. so there is a little leo in there)  Oh, and at the time of my birth, mercury as well as two other planets were in retrograde (so I am very articulate in my head and in writing, but in face to face, I have a hard time getting my crystal clear thoughts out into actual words - and that in a past life I was most likely killed for my big mouth)

Chinese - I'm a sheep (aka - peacemaking sissy lol)

Too much information? I spared ya all the other planets, and hard aspects and stuff lol... 

I'm curious what the average soapmaker is tho... would be interesting to see where the creativity comes from.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2009)

I am a dead on Scorpio. I can be your VERY BEST friend or your worst nightmare, you get to pick, but you have to pick right now and there are no go backs   .

I am also a ram. Per the WIKI:
_Ram (Yin, 4th Trine, Fixed Element Fire): Righteous, sincere, sympathetic, mild-mannered, shy, artistic, creative, gentle, compassionate, understanding, mothering, determined, peaceful, generous, seeks security. Can be moody, indecisive, over-passive, worrier, pessimistic, over-sensitive, complainer, wise. _


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Very cool!  My rising is Gemini and my moon is in Pisces.....quite an odd combination, I also have Scorpio showing in several houses too....   8)  :?


----------



## Healinya (Jan 4, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I am a dead on Scorpio. I can be your VERY BEST friend or your worst nightmare, you get to pick, but you have to pick right now and there are no go backs   .
> 
> I am also a ram. Per the WIKI:
> _Ram (Yin, 4th Trine, Fixed Element Fire): Righteous, sincere, sympathetic, mild-mannered, shy, artistic, creative, gentle, compassionate, understanding, mothering, determined, peaceful, generous, seeks security. Can be moody, indecisive, over-passive, worrier, pessimistic, over-sensitive, complainer, wise. _



I'm pretty sure sheep and ram are the same thing.. are you approaching the same depressing 'official grown up' age that I am? you kow the number... i can't say it.  


You're description was better than my 'peacemaking sissy' lol


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2009)

> I'm pretty sure sheep and ram are the same thing.. are you approaching the same depressing 'official grown up' age that I am? you kow the number... i can't say it.



I dunno? Was Boy George awarded best new performer of the year when you were a SR. in hgh school?


----------



## Healinya (Jan 4, 2009)

I remember hearing Boy George on the radio around graduation time... kindergarten graduation tho, so I'm a cycle behind you..


----------



## digit (Jan 4, 2009)

I am a 

 and an ox.  I have a full moon 

 that should be rising from this chair in the only house I have. 



Digit


----------



## Deda (Jan 4, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> I am a
> 
> and an ox.  I have a full moon
> 
> ...


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm a taurus and was born in the year of the rabbit.

and yes I am stubborn as all hell.


----------



## Jody (Jan 5, 2009)

Aquarius and a Rat.


----------



## topcat (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Jody, me too....aquarius and rat.  I have looked up the rat and that is NOTHING like me!  To be sure I asked my DH, daughter and sons and they all agree I am the total opposite  

I am pretty spot on for aquarian, though (of course, depends which book you read :wink: )

Tanya


----------



## Chay (Jan 6, 2009)

Virgo and Rat


----------



## mamaT (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a Gemini and a Ram


----------



## Greenman (Jan 6, 2009)

Lindy I am your clone =D


----------



## Lindy (Jan 6, 2009)

This is just too cool - thanks everyone for responding - I'm really enjoying reading this...


----------



## Barb (Jan 6, 2009)

aquarius/rooster  who married a  leo/tiger

and gave birth to

dd#1  pisces/monkey
dd#2  capricorn/aquarius cusp/ dog
dd#3  cancer/leo cusp/ ox
dd#4  libra/ dragon

lots of different personality traits under one roof and my leo/tiger has the gray hair to prove it.


----------



## heartsong (Jan 7, 2009)

*x*

i'm a libra (october 7th) i was told born on the cusp (?) i have no idea what animal i am but if i could choose it would be a horse, but i'm probably something else like a frog or salamander.  what is for 1955?

speaking of music, i got to see creedence clearwater as a warmup band for led zepplin at the cow palace, san francisco, ca. 1971


----------



## Lindy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Heartsong - you are actually a full Libra - the cusps occur 2 days before to 2 days after the zodiac change.  My Mom's birthday is October 6th.....you got to see CCR!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG I am so jealous......although 1971 is a little before me I still loved their music.  I got to see Lighthouse when I was 11 or 12.....loved them too!

Greenman - that is so cool!!!!  A clone huh?  How fun is that?


----------



## digit (Jan 7, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> ....although 1971 is a little before me


You just had to say that, right? 



Digit


----------



## IanT (Jan 8, 2009)

Im Sag and i think either the ox or rat... cant remember lol

Nov 27 1985?


----------



## Deda (Jan 8, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> Im Sag and i think either the ox or rat... cant remember lol
> 
> Nov 27 1985?



Ian, your just a baby - younger than 2 of my kids!  

And your on Ox.

From Wikipedia -_ Ox (Yin, 2nd Trine, Fixed Element Water): Dependable, calm, methodical, patient, hardworking, ambitious, conventional, steady, modest, logical, resolute, tenacious. Can be stubborn, narrow-minded, materialistic, rigid, demanding._


----------



## IanT (Jan 8, 2009)

hehehehe... yeeeaaaaah i guess you could say that! lol


yup... yeaaaaah spot on lol except the narrow minded through demanding part (although i think i can be demanding at times lol....)


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm an Aries and I was born in the year of the Dog.   I am ALL Aries, btw.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 10, 2009)

*DIGIT* I so didn't mean it that way....  I was only a few years behind - uhm - not a generation or anything...........


----------



## digit (Jan 10, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> [


Oooooooooh, I like purty flowers..........



Digit


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jan 19, 2009)

Hope this isn't too late to add to this thread....sorry if it is....but I'm an Aquarius Monkey with a Leo rising and Leo moon. Friendly, helpful, forceful, and oh the drama!


----------



## jenn624 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a pisces horse


----------



## Lindy (Jan 20, 2009)

This is just too much fun - now I just need to become an astrology expert so I can know all about you!


----------



## Putzii (Sep 7, 2022)

Pisces/ rat


----------

